# Flagstad and Melchior in Gotterdammerung



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Some more of my transfers from 78s...

Melchior and Flagstad: Gotterdammerung Prologue
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/gotterdammerungprologue.mp3

Flagstad: Götterdämmerung Immolation Scene
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/immolation.mp3


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I only got a chance to listen to the first one but it sounds better than the Columbia Masterworks CD I have. The voices have a real 3 dimensional sound. It's really a wonderful sound. I wish I could figure out how to download these two mp3s to my computer. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Right click, select SAVE TO DISK. I work very hard on my transfers. I appreciate you complements.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

With my browser, you need to go to http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/ and right click on the file you want. Then, from the context menu that appears, select "Save target as..."

Otherwise, you can right-click on the link in bigshot's post here and do the same thing.

If you left-click on the link, it simply plays, but you have no option to save it. And BTW these transfers sound exceedingly good!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

These recordings are very nice and clean. Unfortunately they more or less confirm that I really just don't care for Flagstad's voice (at least on recording).


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Which recording is it? You've done a very tidy job on this.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I only got a chance to listen to the first one but it sounds better than the Columbia Masterworks CD I have. The voices have a real 3 dimensional sound. It's really a wonderful sound. I wish I could figure out how to download these two mp3s to my computer. Thanks for posting.


Surely these are transfers of the 1939 RCA recordings?, not Columbia Masterworks. Flagstad did not record for them.

Wonderful transfers, congratulations


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm looking forward to hearing your latest, but my electronic computer speakers have blown.




i


----------

